# What are you watching now?



## marvincole (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Friends



My name is Marvin Cole. Present time i am watching the Supernatural TV show.I like watch TV show.Dexter TV show is a funny 

show.I lets It is very best TV show by other show.So i like this show.I watch online this show when i get free time.I hope 

you will be like this show if you will be watch.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2012)

ENGRISH.

But hey, on topic, rewatching Season 7 of HIMYM.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 4, 2012)

Walking Dead Season 2


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm watching dragon ball pertty good.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

Walking dead (After I get done Watching this I'm gonna watch everything below me)
Being Human
Sons of anarchy
Game of thrones
The office
Teen wolf


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2012)

Rewatching Startrek Voyager.

Game of Thrones.
The Office US.

That's pretty much it of the running shows.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2012)

At this very moment,Havoc in Heaven.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2012)

Se hablo ingles bueno?


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2012)

Everything im watching is on Netflix 

The Slayers (whole series)
XXXholic
Farscape
Doctor who (re-runs since its on hiatus)
MLP (IM NO BRONY GOOD SIR > )

and as far as the internet I have been getting into
Adventure Time and a few Youtube series

I dont really watch normal TV much :/

EDIT: Oh yeah, and im watching Star Trek Next Gen (best one evar)


----------



## mameks (Aug 5, 2012)

Suits (damn amazing show)
White Collar (season 4 I think?)
Both of those are incredible shows.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn, I'm surprised that no one is watching the Olympics atm. I know I am


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 5, 2012)

News Radio, Regular Show, Adventures of Gumball, Mr. Young, Pair of Kings, Gravity Falls


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been watching...

Wow, i just realized I haven't been watching anything (minus the occasional DVR'd Colbert Report, Daily Show, or Through the Wormhole). I should get on that.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Aug 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Everything im watching is on Netflix
> 
> The Slayers (whole series)
> XXXholic
> ...


I've been trying to watch Slayers for a good month but something always comes up
oh and PONIES!!!! One more month till SEASON 3!!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2012)

marvincole said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was following you till 'funny' the rest just didn't make sense.

Dexter is funny? What Dexter are you watching?

Right now i don't really find myself following any shows on tv. I'm just waiting for the new episodes of Dexter and HIMYM.


If i may, Scrubs is still my favourite show of all time.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 5, 2012)

Sailor mooooooooooooon

and olympics. Awesome mix really. :3


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> marvincole said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends
> ...



Judging by his other choices I assume he means Dexters Laboratory. Not that stupid surgeon who kills people.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Judging by his other choices I assume he means Dexters Laboratory. Not that stupid surgeon who kills people.



Which Dexter are _you _talking about? He's a forensics investigator in the serial killer one.

Also it's a good show.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2012)

Just finished Luther (with Idris Elba) last week.  The wife and I started watching Life (with Damien Lewis) and it's pretty interesting so far.  About a cop who ends up sentenced to life in prison for murdering his partner and his partner's family, only to be released 12 years later after DNA exonerates him.  So he goes back to the force, all the while trying to find out who set him up and why...

Other than that...
The Walking Dead
Mad Men
Breaking Bad
Sons of Anarchy
Being Human


----------



## 098v (Aug 5, 2012)

Olympics and Megas XLR


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been catching up on Burn Notice and started watching Batman: The Animated Series.

When October hits I'll be on The Walking Dead like white on rice.

Other than that, I watch Nostalgia Critic and Zero Punctuation every Wednesday and Half in the Bag whenever it comes out.

Also started watching Extra Credits on Penny Arcade. Very informative.


----------



## Beldr (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching this right now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm757NOeuwY


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by his other choices I assume he means Dexters Laboratory. Not that stupid surgeon who kills people.
> ...



Surgeon, Investigator, something in common. They both require a degree. Checkmate.


----------



## gusmento01 (Aug 5, 2012)

Olympics,earlier I watched Murray vs Federer tennis match.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Psych, all of it.  I started watching two days ago and am now on season 3; it's a great show.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 6, 2012)

Right now Olympics, white collar, and masterchef. When fall kicks around, 30 rock, the middle, greys anatomy, parks and rec. Mad men and Game of Thrones whenever they come back.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 6, 2012)

Rinne no Lagrange
Tari Tari
Accel World
Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
Campione!
Oda Nobuna no Yabou
Sword Art Online
Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
Kokoro Connect
Dakara Boku wa H ga Dekinai
Kono Naka ni Hitori Imouto ga Iru
Nisemonogatari
That's about summs it up I think.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 7, 2012)

Suits
Big (Korean Drama)
Breaking Bad
Rookie Blue

Sadly there's not much til next season for me to follow D:


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 7, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> Walking dead (After I get done Watching this I'm gonna watch everything below me)
> Being Human
> Sons of anarchy
> Game of thrones
> ...


Teen Wolf (Assuming you mean the new series, not the one with Michael J. Fox) is excellent. Season 2 more so than season 1 but there's also gonna be a season 3.

Also, on topic:
Breaking Bad
Teen Wolf
Falling Skies
Game of Thrones
Friends
Leverage

Also a bunch of other shows such as Dexter, The Walking Dead and HIMYM which I'm waiting for them to start back up.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 7, 2012)

About all i'm watching is the xmen anime that I randomly stumbled on when I signed up for the Netflix trial.
...it's entertaining.

Netflix has me watching all sorts of shit i'd never normally watch.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Aug 8, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> News Radio, *Regular Show, Adventures of Gumball*, Mr. Young, Pair of Kings, *Gravity Falls*


Same here. Gravity Falls is my favorite because of how much mystery is going on there.


----------



## braycraig7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Due to regular exams i'm missed Avengers last 2 episodes that are Episodes 22 and 23.Throw the search i could found the best site where i easily watch repeat telecast with HD quality that is TV shows server.


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2012)

Black Dynamite: The Animated Series. This might be one of the best things I've seen this year.


----------



## Another World (Aug 21, 2012)

catching up on lost girl, destination truth, and true blood. i'm also enjoying season 2 of hell on wheels. i taped the movie future world, and that is next on my list.

-another world


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 22, 2012)

The wife and I have been watching Terriers on Netflix.  Pretty decent show.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 22, 2012)

Sailor Moon first season..again. Cause it is cool!
I'm excited for the reboot.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 22, 2012)

My laptop screen.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 22, 2012)

*Currently being broadcast -*
Alphas
Warehouse 13
Sinbad

*Working my way through old episodes -*
South Park
Adventure Time
The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been watching Falling Skies recently. It's not a bad show, it's enjoyable but nothing special. I've also got the first season of Children's Hospital and I've been watching a few movies as well (recently I saw Cabin in the Woods and The Raid: Redemption).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 22, 2012)

Burn Notice
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Breaking Bad
Better Off Ted


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 22, 2012)

beyblade g rev on netflix.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Aug 22, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter (2011) reboot/remake of the original 1999 anime. I never saw the 1999 anime, and this old looks promising as there is a high chance it will overtake the first one in overall manga progress. I'm only on episode nine, but it is awesome so far.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 22, 2012)

Watching Bleach.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 22, 2012)

Just finished season 3 of Archer; another great run, and I'm looking forward to whenever they start airing new episodes.

I'm also just starting Breaking Bad. I'm only two episodes in, but it's already great so far.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 23, 2012)

braycraig7 said:


> Due to regular exams i'm missed Avengers last 2 episodes that are Episodes 22 and 23.Throw the search i could found the best site where i easily watch repeat telecast with HD quality that is TV shows server.


Extremely successful bump. I applaud you sir.

Anyway, the only thing I've been watching lately is The Colbert Report. I probably don't have the time for GBA Temp or much of any form of leisure right now, actually, but it's such a nice distraction.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2012)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
The Big Bang Theory
Big Brother
Others I don't really feel like mentioning atm


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 23, 2012)

Code Lyoko Season 4... They have all the episodes on netflix


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2012)

I actually downloaded the first two season of Modern Family oddly enough. It seemed really annoying from when it was advertised as "yet another hip quirky mockumentary style of filming comedy" but oddly enough I had to watch a couple of episodes of it in my health class (we didn't really do much in that outside of watch Modern Family and shows about people eating food) and it was funny. Admittedly I am enjoying it and it gives me a good couple of laughs per episode.


----------



## braycraig7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching Scooby doo..lol
Fabulous movie and great animal talk too...


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 26, 2012)

Sword art online


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2012)

Re-watching, Dexter to hype the upcoming season.
Watching Shigofumi: Letters from the Departed (the synopsis interested me)

Other than that, my weekly shows are:

One Piece
Hunter x Hunter (2011) (sidenote -  haven't seen any new episodes releasing for the past 2 weeks, not sure if it got cancelled)


Now that i think about it, that's pretty much it. All my other shows are pretty much finished/on hiatus. Need some new shows......

Life is a lot suck-ier without Gintama.


----------



## Seven (Aug 26, 2012)

Mad Men

...also, to my chagrin, Sword Art Online. I very much do not recommend this.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I actually downloaded the first two season of Modern Family oddly enough. It seemed really annoying from when it was advertised as "yet another hip quirky mockumentary style of filming comedy" but oddly enough I had to watch a couple of episodes of it in my health class (we didn't really do much in that outside of watch Modern Family and shows about people eating food) and it was funny. Admittedly I am enjoying it and it gives me a good couple of laughs per episode.


I love the little kid, Luke Dunphy. He slays me.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2012)

At this very moment, I am watching Futurama.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 28, 2012)

Finished watching Seven Samurai. Masterpiece indeed.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 28, 2012)

Family Guy


----------



## narutofan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

naruto, game of thrones and castle. not a lot of cool shows anymore.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 31, 2012)

Was watching futurama and burn notice but both are done now for the summer I think...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 31, 2012)

im watching childrens hospital now, also i started rave master, but quit it halfway through cause the story apparently isnt finished...
so im switching to fairy tail for now


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> naruto



Who could've guessed?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Star trek Voyager.
3rd rewatch.
Currently at Season 5 ep 9.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Just finished my LAST episode of Samurai Champloo. I really liked it. 
Not sure what I will be watching now, must see some other anime Netflix has to offer.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

True Blood, Just imported the first 4 FairyTail Collections goes to ep 53 i think, But yeah True Blood is amazing


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 31, 2012)

The Joy of Painting. Snagged all 31 seasons.

Otherwise, it's a combination of Burn Notice, Lock & Load (with R. Lee Ermey), How It's Made, and both the British and American versions of Whose Line is it Anyway?.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 31, 2012)

Hachi. A doggy movie. said to make me cry.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Hachi. A doggy movie. said to make me cry.




One of the saddest films ever.
Also it shows how great the bond of a human and a dog can be.

I watched it several times and cried every time.


----------



## nasune (Aug 31, 2012)

Let's see,

Anime: Kimi ni Todoke, Ergo Proxy, Shinryaku! Ika Musume, Hyouka, SAO, and Black Lagoon.
TV: Warehouse 13, Beauty and the Beast, House, Thundercats (original), Duel in de Diepte, Columbo, and North & South.
And I'm watching The Princess Bride.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Yumi said:
> 
> 
> > Hachi. A doggy movie. said to make me cry.
> ...



I have to admit...I shed some tears. ;-;

And its based on a true story. Which made it even more sad. ;0
----

Watching Kung Pow...again. love it!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Right now I am currently watching Dr.Who on Netflix.


----------



## Gnargle (Aug 31, 2012)

Paralympics, obviously. C4 are doing great coverage.
Although it's all gonna change at 7:20 tomorrow, of course.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2012)

persona the animation,not so good though....


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 31, 2012)

As I type this, I have Russel Howard's 'Right Here Right Now' standup DVD playing in the background. Partly because after the day I've had I need some comedy, but mostly because I've run out of Star Trek Voyager VHS tapes because the friend that loans them to me only has up to season 4. Want to get the DVD box set but £95 is a little difficult to come by right about now


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2012)

I had some free time yesterday, so I had a mini-Breaking Bad marathon, completing the entire first season from episode 3.

And yeah, it's good. Really, really good. I'm definitely hooked, and I can't wait to start season 2 soon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I had some free time yesterday, so I had a mini-Breaking Bad marathon, completing the entire first season from episode 3.
> 
> And yeah, it's good. Really, really good. I'm definitely hooked, and I can't wait to start season 2 soon.



Fair warning, I think season two is kinda the worst of the seasons. It's really kinda boring and the "twist" at the season finale was really worthless. It ends up having little relevance to the plot honestly. Considering how strong the season one, three, and four finales are, two was just a slump.

Chug through it though and watch the other two seasons, four had a phenomenal finale and I actually wanted the show to end on it. It ended so perfectly.

Also don't watch fucking AMC since they just throw spoilers out of nowhere. They ruined the season four finale for me.

EDIT: Oh yeah and I'm watching some older films. Some Bruce Lee flicks and the Dollars trilogy. The RNC made me want to watch more Eastwood films, mainly because it made me feel bad that such a great actor/director went senile.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 4, 2012)

I am in the mood for family guy, i'm gonna go to Netflix now.


----------



## drobb (Sep 5, 2012)

currently im watching Game of Thrones.  Just finished up season 1 and am now more then halfway thru season 2.  cant wait for season 3 and also season 3 of The walking dead.   oh and im enjoying alphas and recently found out and started watching warehouse 13.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2012)

King of the Hill. _Dang it,_ why do good shows get off air? It's great, _I'll tell you what!_


----------



## hobo33 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just finished Black Lagoon: Roberta's Blood Trails and Burst Angel Infinity.

Now I just gotta finish up Soul Eater without getting distracted again


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Yumi (Sep 7, 2012)

American Psycho.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2012)

Well this thread has been dormant for a while. Time to fix that.

I saw the first few episodes of Louie today. It's good. Really good. The only downside is that I have the theme stuck in my head... 



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpnWlpLrsDk


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2012)

I am just watching Family Guy. I was watching Community all day though.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2012)

Star trek Voyager Season 6 Ep 11 - Fair Haven


----------



## klim28 (Sep 24, 2012)

One Piece Episode 2. Watching from the start again.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 27, 2012)

Romeo x Juliet.
First thing i've watched properly in weeks.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

klim28 said:


> One Piece Episode 2. Watching from the start again.


You've got a long, long, long way to go =)


----------



## Gahars (Sep 27, 2012)

Not me, but my roommate is watching The Big Bang Theory as I'm working on my laptop.

It hurts.


----------



## andy26129 (Sep 27, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> > One Piece Episode 2. Watching from the start again.
> ...


A long long beautiful epic story my friend.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 5, 2012)

Afro Samurai

I thought I was disliking it...but I thought WRONG.
Getting too exciting. ^^


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Oct 5, 2012)

Darker than Black season 1. I decided to check it out since it seems as though it has many genres and relatively similar characteristics to shows I've also enjoyed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2012)

Started watching Game of Thrones and Modern Family has picked up again.

In the coming weeks though, The Walking Dead and Community return so my TV schedule has picked up again.

October-December is the best time of the year. The big video game releases come by, the big movie releases (Skyfall and Wreck-It Ralph) come by, the good TV shows return, and the weather is shitloads better than the sweat-your-balls-off summer.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Started watching Game of Thrones and Modern Family has picked up again.
> 
> In the coming weeks though, The Walking Dead and Community return so my TV schedule has picked up again.
> 
> October-December is the best time of the year. The big video game releases come by, the big movie releases (Skyfall and Wreck-It Ralph) come by, the good TV shows return, and the weather is shitloads better than the sweat-your-balls-off summer.


I found Game of Thrones to be excellent, particularly the second season, however it starts off fairly slow, atleast in my opinion it's too slow at the beginning.

Edit: Thought I'd add this: Screw you and your not blazing hot weather, we're hitting Summer over here in Australia =(


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 6, 2012)

P1ngpong's antics.


----------



## Chary (Oct 6, 2012)

Old episodes of the Simpsons. It was such a great show.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 10, 2012)

The Emperors New Groove

It just never gets old for me.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 10, 2012)

Watching Avatar again. I love this series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2012)

Sagat said:


> Watching Avatar again. I love this series.



TLA or LOK?

Also I'm watching a bit of the latest season of Breaking Bad, never got around to it. Still not a show I can sit down and watch in days.

Also I finished around 20 hours of Game of Thrones in less than a week.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 10, 2012)

Revolution.

Watched the first couple of episodes and it seems OK so far. I'm also meaning to start Fringe (from the beginning) any day now.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sagat said:
> 
> 
> > Watching Avatar again. I love this series.
> ...


The Last Airbender 

I haven't watched Game of Thrones, but the books are excellent. A must read for any readers.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 10, 2012)

i just wanted to add that I'm disgusted of how the mob doctor has turn out. I couldn't even finish the 2nd half of the 2nd episode. Meh. guess i'll stick with watching sports now.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> i just wanted to add that I'm disgusted of how the mob doctor has turn out. I couldn't even finish the 2nd half of the 2nd episode. Meh. guess i'll stick with watching sports now.



To be fair, it's a show called "The Mob Doctor". That should say more than enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2012)

Gahars said:


> narutofan777 said:
> 
> 
> > i just wanted to add that I'm disgusted of how the mob doctor has turn out. I couldn't even finish the 2nd half of the 2nd episode. Meh. guess i'll stick with watching sports now.
> ...



They couldn't even have a better name like "Do No Harm" or "Hypocrisy's Oath" or something. "The Mob Doctor" sounds like a bad skit on SNL.

Also I just finished watching the season five episodes of Breaking Bad. Admittedly it's very gripping and I was really hooked on it but I found the cliffhanger to be... eh. They had better cliffhangers on other episodes. I mean I guess it makes for a nice end game though.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 12, 2012)

I get all my tv off the internet, so...

Catching up on 30 Rock (new eps on Netflix)
Morning Joe and Rachel Maddow vidcasts on the iPad
The Linux Action Show on XBMC
Adventure Time every night at bedtime (I fall asleep to it so I can dream epicly)

Can't wait for the return of The Walking Fucking Dead (thank god for usenet)


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Currently ''managing'' the chat room of GBATemp.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

I just caught up to the latest season of Dexter, and I finished the second season of Louie just last week. After I finish Season 3, it looks like I'll have to find something else to tide me over.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> After I finish Season 3, it looks like I'll have to find something else to tide me over.



Game of Thrones.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > After I finish Season 3, it looks like I'll have to find something else to tide me over.
> ...



Perhaps if you're willing to trade.

Babylon 5.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Perhaps if you're willing to trade.
> 
> Babylon 5.



That's like trading a horse for donkey.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 13, 2012)

Torchwood. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Ykr1113 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fairy Tail. Ep 10


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 13, 2012)

Muhtesem Yüzyil.
A GREAT soap opera.
Give it a try.
Its based on the life of Suleiman I the longest reigning Sultan of the Ottoman Empire and his Wife who was a slave girl named Roxelana.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if you're willing to trade.
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Game of Thrones also has dragons. And zombies.

> Babldong Why


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2012)

Right now I'm working my way through the entire set of Lexx (no worries if you've never heard of it) and then on to my complete collection of the Pokemon movies, simply because they kill the most time before my friends get back from thier respective weekends away and keep me company.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



And Babylon 5 surpasses the greatness of Star Trek The Next Generation hands down.

> Lame of Thrones


----------



## Nebz (Oct 13, 2012)

Once Upon A Time.... :3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I just caught up to the latest season of Dexter, and I finished the second season of Louie just last week. After I finish Season 3, it looks like I'll have to find something else to tide me over.


Person of Interest.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And Babylon 5 surpasses the greatness of Star Trek The Next Generation hands down.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > And Babylon 5 surpasses the greatness of Star Trek The Next Generation hands down.
> ...



In the words of Don Glover...


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

I am watching Gundam 00 with a friend, and Psych in the meantime.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 16, 2012)

Gravity Falls
Breaking Bad (Just started)
Smallville


----------



## Valwin (Oct 16, 2012)

i am watching elf hime nina


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Gravity Falls



Is that show any good? I've heard a bit about it, but not much.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Gravity Falls
> ...



I was a bit skeptical when I heard it was a Disney show, but it's pretty good. On par with Adventure Time I would say.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 18, 2012)

Arrow (so far has been really good)


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 19, 2012)

clonesniper666 said:


> Arrow (so far has been really good)


I've been meaning to check that out, always see the new episodes in my rss...


----------



## Yumi (Oct 19, 2012)

Dragon Ball. Red Ribbon Army parts. -early in the morning-


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 19, 2012)

Right now I'm at a friend's place. He's watching Jerry Springer Uncut, so to remind me that there is still genuine comedy in the world somewhere, I'm watching this over and over again to drown out the noise of the imbeciles on screen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> clonesniper666 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrow (so far has been really good)
> ...



It looked kinda ass honestly. Like some execs figured that we had two awesome superhero blockbusters this summer so they combined them. It's literally the plot of Batman (rich billionaire playboy disappears for years to come back and become a vigilante crime fighter) with the moves of Hawkeye (uses a bow). Also the lines and their deliveries in the trailers were awful. "Could we have an APB out on... Robin Hood?" or "Find him and you can ask."

Also I don't think anything good has come out of the CW.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2012)

At this moment? Mystery Science Theater 3000 
The movie they're riffing? Space Mutiny (s08 e20)
Highlights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFHlJ2voJHY


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching my video being buffered cos internet is kinda crappy today....


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had a little bit of downtime, so I've been catching up on season 7 of It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.

Glad to say, the gang's still got it.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm almost finished with season 2 of breaking bad, and I was gonna start the movie "Dumb and Dumber".


----------



## Narayan (Oct 30, 2012)

just finished jinrui someting something.
next would be Upotte or Neon Genesis Evangelion(I wasn't planning to but one day i check utorrent it finished downloading).


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright, so I have completely caught up with It's Always Sunny. Great stuff as always, I'm glad to see they're keeping it up.

Now, what to watch next.. Well, there is that show people are always going on about, telling me I need to watch. You know, the one with the shambling stiffs that populate a decimated nation...

Oh, that's right, Downton Abbey!


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

in this exact moment?
a really old episode of Friends from the first season is on tv...
lol


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2012)

In the past week I've watched:

Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Toy Story 3
American Psycho
1408 (by far the scariest movie I've seen in my life)
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2012)

Wild France on telie.


----------



## Shockwind (Dec 7, 2012)

Currently watching Dragons: Riders of Berk.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> In the past week I've watched:
> 
> Toy Story
> Toy Story 2
> ...


1408 isn't scary. Though it  is one of my favourite (if not my ultimate favourite) thrillers.
You're just weak xD.


----------

